# Was geschieht mit dem Steam Account nach dem Tod des Inhabers?



## Palmdale (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich habe heute im Radio den Fall gehört, dass die Eltern nach dem plötzlichen Tod Ihrer Tochter gegen Facebook vor Gericht zogen mussten, um letztendlich Zugriff auf Ihren Facebook Account zu bekommen. Facebook hat sich bei direkter Anfrage aus Datenschutzgründen geweigert, den Eltern den Zugriff zu geben. 
Zugegeben, das Thema ist natürlich ungewöhnlich, doch selbst in Zeiten von Accounts, Passwörtern und ähnlichem gehört der Tod immer zum Leben dazu und grundsätzlich würde ich - sofern nichts anderes vereinbart ist - hier die reguläre Erbfolge ansetzen, an welche sich auch die Betreiber halten müssten.

Kurzfassung, die Eltern bekamen Recht; dazu gab es den Hinweis, dass man unter Sicherheit einen Nachlass-Kontakt angeben könne. 

Daher stellte sich mir die Frage, was eigentlich nach unserem Ableben mit unserer virtuellen Spielesammlung bei Steam passiert? Wer bekommt Zugriff um das zu regeln, wechselt der Eigentümer sollte man ihn verschenken? Verkauf in diesem speziellen Fall möglich?

Grüße


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. Januar 2016)

> Es ist Ihnen untersagt, das Recht zur Nutzung Ihres Benutzerkontos an Dritte zu veräußern oder Dritten entgeltlich zur Ausübung zu überlassen oder Ihr Benutzerkonto in sonstiger Weise auf einen Dritten zu übertragen. Ebenso wenig ist es Ihnen gestattet, Ihr Nutzungsrecht an Dritte zu veräußern oder Dritten entgeltlich zur Ausübung zu überlassen oder gegebenenfalls Abonnements an Dritte zu veräußern oder Dritten entgeltlich zur Ausübung zu überlassen, wenn und soweit dies Ihnen nicht ausdrücklich durch die Bestimmungen der vorliegenden Vereinbarung (einschließlich etwaiger Abonnementbedingungen oder Nutzungsrichtlinien) *oder auf Grund ausdrücklicher Erlaubnis von Valve* gestattet ist.



Wenn man wohl den Support anschreibt, kann man wohl die Lage schildern und vielleicht ist eine Übertragung auf jemand anderen möglich. Vielleicht auch nicht, Valve entscheidet.
Du darfst ihn aber nicht weiterverkaufen.


Schwieriges Thema.


----------



## tandel (7. Januar 2016)

Da gab es doch mal einen Rechtsstreit eines Schauspielers/Sängers mit Apple bezüglich seiner iTunes Bibliothek. 
Hier wurde das Thema auch mal betrachtet:

E-Book-Nachlass: Digital enterbt |Â ZEIT ONLINE

Ich gehe aber mal ganz klar davon aus, dass niemand meine Bib erben kann. Ansonsten würde ich mir dort ggf. noch viel mehr unsinnige Sachen zusammen kaufen.
Das gilt übrigens für viele andere Dinge auch. Niemand wird mehr ein großartiges Interesse an DVDs oder Büchern haben, daher nichts an Konsumgütern kaufen weil man es ja auch mal vererben kann


----------



## Palmdale (7. Januar 2016)

Eventuell noch der Hinweis, dass das Gericht exakt nach Erbfolge entschieden hat. Wäre in der Tat interessant, was Valve sagt. Erschöpft sich die gekaufte "Lizenz"?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (7. Januar 2016)

In der Tat schwer zu beantworten.
Ich bin kein Jurist. Allerdings schätze ich die Lage so ein, dass die Erben in Deutschland zumindest grundsätzlich ein Recht auf die Schließung solcher Online-Accounts haben müssten, d.h. facebook, Valve usw. müssten zumindest den Account löschen.
Etwaige Inhalte in einer Online-Bibliothek, egal ob Bücher, Spiele oder Musik, sind wahrscheinlich eher nicht vererbbar.


----------



## addicTix (9. Januar 2016)

Ich denke mal, dass in der Hinsicht bisher noch keine Schritte von Valve eingeleitet wurden, wie das eben Facebook getan hat mit dem Nachlass-Kontakt...
Ich denke, wenn ein Steam User stirbt, dann bleibt der Account einfach ungenutzt bestehen... Keine Löschung, keine Vererbung.


----------



## inzpekta (9. Januar 2016)

Der Benutzer hat immerhin mehr oder weniger Geld in den Account gesteckt, also ist der irgendwie schon
eine Sache von Wert. Ich finde die Frage vom TE aber interessant. Hier hat sich wahrscheinlich noch
niemand so richtig Gedanken drum gemacht. Facebook ist eine Sache, da geht es um persönliche
Informationen, aber bei Steam lassen nicht Wenige sehr viel Geld, und daher eine etwas andere Geschichte.

Wer schon mal einen Nachlass verwalten musste, weiß wovon ich rede, wenn ich sage, das dies nicht immer
ganz einfach ist. Bei den meisten offiziellen Stellen, wie Strom, Gas, Versicherungen, Telefon usw. reicht
es den Totenschein zu schicken, dann wird fristlos abgeschaltet. Aber es gibt auch welche die sich richtig
quer stellen, Vermieter zum Beispiel. Die meisten verlangen eine fristgerechte Kündigung, begründet mit
der Wohnungsräumung und -renovierung durch die Erben (und dann wollen sie auch noch die Kaution behalten ).

Steam würde ich auch zu diesen Zicken zählen. Aber ich kann mich auch vorstellen, das je nach Accountwert
ein Kläger hier Erfolg haben könnte. Einen Account mit über 100€ Spielewert würde ich als Erbe jedenfalls
nicht verfallen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2016)

Aber wie willst du etwas vererben wenn die Sache als solches ja nicht mal verkauft werden darf. Man ist doch ein Vertrag mit Steam / Valve eingegangen mit den entsprechenden Klauseln.



> Einen Account mit über 100€ Spielewert würde ich als Erbe jedenfalls
> nicht verfallen lassen.


Wer soll den Wert schätzen und wenn man gewisse Spiele nicht mag würden die ja auch verfallen. Auch sollte man vielleicht mal bedenken in welchem Alter der Tod einen im Normalfall ereilt und wie viele Jahre da schon solche Sachen brach liegen können.
Man sollte hier allerdings vorsichtig sein mit dem was man schreibt da die Grenze zwischen Diskussion und Rechtsberatung fließend sein kann.


----------

